# Getting close



## steamer (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi All,

The plant is in the boat. Lots of plumbing to do and a final hydro of the system is in order. Then steam up.

Needs fire doors mounted ect......a long list of small things as usual.

Dave


----------



## Bernd (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice there Dave. Is that a commercial boiler or did you built it.?

Bernd


----------



## steamer (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks

I built it.

I fabbed and weld prepped all the pressure vessal parts following code requirements. Then had a pressure vessel welder do the welding.

The sheet metal parts were designed by me but were farmed to a fab house, but much work was needed to get it all together.  Much is still needed.



Dave


----------



## steamer (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's a photo of the port side with the cover off.

Typical Blackstaffe design with an economizer above. No superheater line, but a large steam dome with dry pipe.


----------



## Bernd (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Dave. Very interesting to see what the inside looks like. I take it it'll be propane fired?

Bernd


----------



## steamer (Sep 9, 2008)

No sir. Wood fired

It has a very large firebox quite suited for wood.....and best of all as wood is considered a biomass....it's carbon neutral! ;D

Dave


----------



## steamer (Sep 9, 2008)

Additionally,

I don't believe in Propane in boats. It's heavier than air which means it can build in the bilge if there is a leak. You can't run far in a 25 foot boat!

There are many that use it in their boats, but not me.  I like wood....much more simple and predictable.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 9, 2008)

Dave,

That goes for model boats as well. 
I have lost count of the number of singed eyebrows I have seen over the years. 
I had it happen to me, but only the once. After that, before igniting the boiler, the model was turned upside down to 'pour' the vapours out of the bilges. Bit difficult on full size though.
I suppose you could drill some holes in the bottom of the boat to let it out. :big: :big:

Bogs


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 10, 2008)

Nahhhhhhh, you need a steam powered blower fan to get rid of the fumes ....

Oh yeah, chicken & the egg problem - which comes 1st ..... lit boiler or get rid of fumes using steam powered blower fan, yet having no steam yet .....  :big:


----------



## steamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey ChooChoo,
If there is a leak and you light the boiler, you will get rid of the fumes.....and probably end up with fried eggs and grilled chicken ;D.............sorry couldn't control myself...


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 12, 2008)

Might be more like an omelet ? :big:


----------



## Stan (Sep 22, 2008)

After reading this complete thread, I concluded that this was a full sized boat. When I looked at the original picture I just thought, What a beautiful model!


----------



## steamer (Sep 22, 2008)

"... I just thought, What a beautiful model!"

;D


Built one of them also to prove out stability.  Just fits in the Bath :big:

Dave


----------



## wareagle (Sep 23, 2008)

That will be a fun boat! I bet you are anxious for the maiden launch!


----------



## steamer (Sep 23, 2008)

W/E


Oh man you don't know the half of it! ;D

Been too long!

Dave


----------

